# U.S. SOCCER TODAY



## FTWitachi (Apr 5, 2020)

Just released a small/mini blog site in regards to U.S. SOCCER TODAY covering 5 different topics and will expand overtime, I. intro, II. Youth System and Development, III. Training, IV. Coaching, and V. Culture and Politics. I got in depth on each topic both positives and negatives. Main purpose for this blog site is for those currently involved in U.S. SOCCER can gain knowledge and understand why it's currently a struggle and why U.S. SOCCER is going downhill.


Url- https://ftwitachi.wixsite.com/ussoccertoday


 



#soccer #football #soccergame #soccerlife #soccerball #soccerbible #futbol #soccergirl #soccerskills #soccerplayer #soccertime #soccertraining #soccercleats #soccermom #soccerpractice #soccerboy #soccer_nation #soccerlove #soccerteam #nike #soccerislife #soccergirls #fifa #socceroos #soccercamp #soccerdrills #adidas #realmadrid #messi #soccerworld


----------



## SoccerJones (Apr 30, 2020)

FTWitachi said:


> Just released a small/mini blog site in regards to U.S. SOCCER TODAY covering 5 different topics and will expand overtime, I. intro, II. Youth System and Development, III. Training, IV. Coaching, and V. Culture and Politics. I got in depth on each topic both positives and negatives. Main purpose for this blog site is for those currently involved in U.S. SOCCER can gain knowledge and understand why it's currently a struggle and why U.S. SOCCER is going downhill.
> 
> 
> Url- https://ftwitachi.wixsite.com/ussoccertoday
> ...


Nice Blog but I think you miss some key points.  

1) the pay to play model will always, ALWAYS, keep underserved populations out of the mix.  A large portion of very good players just can't afford shelling out 5-10k to play soccer, even if there's a great future for the player.  Soccer is a billion dollar business and coaches/clubs are making hand over fist in the money.  I know some clubs offer "scholarships" but it's hardly enough to pay for travel (mostly covers "club fees") and other costly things to play elite soccer.  Until the USSF comes up with a plan to make things more accessible, you'll see the same thing happening on the boys and girls side...other countries catching up and/or surpassing them.  While people like Megan Rapinoe are fighting for equal pay, how many of the UW WNT/MNT have come out fighting for equal opportunity to play.  not too many and those that are, have been people of color.  

2) There are fewer of the "major sports" that have less diversity than soccer has.  you look at the team from other countries and they're sprinkled with color on their teams.  A country as rich in diversity as the USA is should not look like an aryan team every year.  A lot of this goes hand in hand with the pay to play model.  Im not suggesting that people of color are ONLY poor, but a large part of (for example) the Latino community comes from underserved populations.  

3) While I agree that the coaching in youth soccer sucks, I think it's more than just getting license, passing tests, and go train.  The current model, now matter who's coaching has ONE job..to win, or at least thats what they think they should be doing.  So lets kick it up to the best athlete on the field and have him/her score goal after goal, ONLY to find out that when that kid hits puberty everyone else is catching up and he/she can't do the things they were able to do as U9-U12 players.  Winning trumps development and there are a handful of clubs that focus on development.  What you see at these showcases are physical teams playing direct vs some teams that try to possess or play the ball in the second and third parts of the field.  As you said, teams that scrimmage from half the practice are at a disadvantage because they've never been taught to have a good first touch, one touch passing, playing the ball back, diving into chanels and making diagonal passes/runs.  

Because Soccer isn't the first option for many kids and because most American's have played in this system, they don't have the tools or IQ to teach these concepts.  I've seen a lot of clubs with coaches from other countries have a lot of success because they teach what they know...good soccer.  That's not to say that there aren't good American coaches out there, because there are.  But don't get caught up with those programs that win national championships as they're the "best", because they are in one area....winning.  Not necessarily development.  Which is why college soccer is almost unbearable to watch (especially on the women's side).  maybe i should write a blog...


----------



## MacDre (Apr 30, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> Nice Blog but I think you miss some key points.
> 
> 1) the pay to play model will always, ALWAYS, keep underserved populations out of the mix.  A large portion of very good players just can't afford shelling out 5-10k to play soccer, even if there's a great future for the player.  Soccer is a billion dollar business and coaches/clubs are making hand over fist in the money.  I know some clubs offer "scholarships" but it's hardly enough to pay for travel (mostly covers "club fees") and other costly things to play elite soccer.  Until the USSF comes up with a plan to make things more accessible, you'll see the same thing happening on the boys and girls side...other countries catching up and/or surpassing them.  While people like Megan Rapinoe are fighting for equal pay, how many of the UW WNT/MNT have come out fighting for equal opportunity to play.  not too many and those that are, have been people of color.
> 
> ...


Great analysis.


----------



## MacDre (May 1, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> Nice Blog but I think you miss some key points.
> 
> 1) the pay to play model will always, ALWAYS, keep underserved populations out of the mix.  A large portion of very good players just can't afford shelling out 5-10k to play soccer, even if there's a great future for the player.  Soccer is a billion dollar business and coaches/clubs are making hand over fist in the money.  I know some clubs offer "scholarships" but it's hardly enough to pay for travel (mostly covers "club fees") and other costly things to play elite soccer.  Until the USSF comes up with a plan to make things more accessible, you'll see the same thing happening on the boys and girls side...other countries catching up and/or surpassing them.  While people like Megan Rapinoe are fighting for equal pay, how many of the UW WNT/MNT have come out fighting for equal opportunity to play.  not too many and those that are, have been people of color.
> 
> ...


@vegasguy this is the issue with college soccer.  The kids from the neighborhoods that are financing college soccer are being excluded.  This is why varsity soccer needs to go away so the amateur athletes can get paid and come back to their communities to support the youth.  No one in club soccer gives a damn about us; not you coach, I’m talking about the disenfranchised when I say us.  I also understand that I have been fortunate in my adult life but I I’m a child of the struggle.  I’ll never get my ghetto passed revoked.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 1, 2020)

MacDre said:


> @vegasguy this is the issue with college soccer.  The kids from the neighborhoods that are financing college soccer are being excluded.  This is why varsity soccer needs to go away so the amateur athletes can get paid and come back to their communities to support the youth.  No one in club soccer gives a damn about us; not you coach, I’m talking about the disenfranchised when I say us.  I also understand that I have been fortunate in my adult life but I I’m a child of the struggle.  I’ll never get my ghetto passed revoked.


and I will never get my rich white ass revoked either......lol!!!  It's hard being white sometimes now but nothing like my best pal Bruno has gone through or all the stories his dad has told me about in Haiti. No comment from me.  Bruno went back with his family and served his dads old community for 7 days.   My wife is dark latin. My dd has my skin tone and my son is dark like my wife.  He and I talk a lot about the things he feels because some people think he's 100% Latino ((in the summer usually)) and not from here at all. He delivers to all the rich in south oc. It's all good with him and he and I have learned a lot about racial stereotype people and how wrong ones perceptions can be.........


----------



## vegasguy (May 1, 2020)

MacDre said:


> @vegasguy this is the issue with college soccer.  The kids from the neighborhoods that are financing college soccer are being excluded.  This is why varsity soccer needs to go away so the amateur athletes can get paid and come back to their communities to support the youth.  No one in club soccer gives a damn about us; not you coach, I’m talking about the disenfranchised when I say us.  I also understand that I have been fortunate in my adult life but I I’m a child of the struggle.  I’ll never get my ghetto passed revoked.


I can only speak for the club I coach at and I know what we do and we effectively influence players lives trying to put them on a positive track.   You have know idea the make up of my teams and what I and others do to make sure our team has opportunities.  You make blanket statements about all clubs and you are flat out wrong.  Removing college sports eliminates opportunity.  

You want to be effective start a club get them into tournaments and showcases.  Those are not only for elite teams.  Fundraise.  Stay up late writing letters to coaches with videos of your players after your real daily job and training is done.  Make sure your players have rides when their parents work late.  Figure out how to get a player to a tournament when mom and dad can  not go and then figure out who shares the expenses.  Get the player noticed.  So stop with lesser income kids are ignored.  Maybe their parents do not want their kids playing.  I have had to work thru that too.  

All sports at the elite level have travel expense. AAU doesn't?  I see who comes to Elite 50 and the NIKE in Florida.


----------



## MacDre (May 1, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> I can only speak for the club I coach at and I know what we do and we effectively influence players lives trying to put them on a positive track.   You have know idea the make up of my teams and what I and others do to make sure our team has opportunities.  You make blanket statements about all clubs and you are flat out wrong.  Removing college sports eliminates opportunity.
> 
> You want to be effective start a club get them into tournaments and showcases.  Those are not only for elite teams.  Fundraise.  Stay up late writing letters to coaches with videos of your players after your real daily job and training is done.  Make sure your players have rides when their parents work late.  Figure out how to get a player to a tournament when mom and dad can  not go and then figure out who shares the expenses.  Get the player noticed.  So stop with lesser income kids are ignored.  Maybe their parents do not want their kids playing.  I have had to work thru that too.
> 
> All sports at the elite level have travel expense. AAU doesn't?  I see who comes to Elite 50 and the NIKE in Florida.


Coach, you sound like you are trying to do the right thing.  I think you are the exception and not the rule.  I have a prerequisite for any activity that my kid participates in:  
The organization must support disenfranchised youth.  I bet you can name 5 soccer clubs and show how they support disenfranchised youth in the entire USA.

In your list don’t include programs started by guys like me reinvesting in their communities.









						Rocky Delgadillo on Central Los Angeles club LAUFA's future without the Development Academy
					

Rocky Delgadillo, the former City Attorney of Los Angeles (2001-2009), is the founder and president of Los Angeles United Futbal Academy, a youth club serving over 500 players based in Central Los Angeles.




					www.socceramerica.com


----------



## vegasguy (May 1, 2020)

I can name two in Vegas.  So I would already be 40% of the way home.  I can even name the coaches and teams doing the right thing and then you could see their rosters and tell me what he make up is.   Actually, now I have 3 as one coach just transferred to another club last year and more than 70% of his team is going on to play some level of college and his teams are not what you perceive club soccer to be.  60% of the way home.

Do not perceive every club in America to act and like a few socal and norcal clubs that you have so much exposure with.  There are clubs with elite squads doing the right thing.

When you think of my son's squad what do you picture as the make up of the squad?

Also, how many  AAU clubs from the Hood are there that are only out there to exploit the player?


----------



## MacDre (May 1, 2020)

vegasguy said:


> I can name two in Vegas.  So I would already be 40% of the way home.  I can even name the coaches and teams doing the right thing and then you could see their rosters and tell me what he make up is.   Actually, now I have 3 as one coach just transferred to another club last year and more than 70% of his team is going on to play some level of college and his teams are not what you perceive club soccer to be.  60% of the way home.
> 
> Do not perceive every club in America to act and like a few socal and norcal clubs that you have so much exposure with.  There are clubs with elite squads doing the right thing.
> 
> ...


I’m not an advocate for AAU.  I find what you say refreshing.  I would actually like to lose this debate!  However, I find it odd that we do not see the class and ethnic diversity that you so proudly speak of reflected in the college ranks, pro ranks, and on our National teams.

 I would also argue that amongst the ethnic minorities in soccer most come from upper middle class families.  Don’t see many economically disenfranchised kids making it to higher levels in soccer but do in basketball, baseball, and football-why coach?


----------



## SoccerJones (May 1, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I’m not an advocate for AAU.  I find what you say refreshing.  I would actually like to lose this debate!  However, I find it odd that we do not see the class and ethnic diversity that you so proudly speak of reflected in the college ranks, pro ranks, and on our National teams.
> 
> I would also argue that amongst the ethnic minorities in soccer most come from upper middle class families.  Don’t see many economically disenfranchised kids making it to higher levels in soccer but do in basketball, baseball, and football-why coach?


Great point.  Part of it (just thinking) could be that a lot of the AAU teams (top flight) are sponsored by shoe companies which takes the burden off of families.  The other could be perception...when you look at soccer, there just isn't too much diversity as in other sports or the perception is that it's a rich kids sport (in many cases it is).  In the USA, at the higher levels it's always been about the haves and have nots.  

Back in the day, ODP was relatively affordable for a lot of families, but again, some people just couldn't afford to do it.  Now the 6-10k to play ecnl, odp (which is an added cost in most parts of the us) and other elite programs is just too darn expensive.  Think about a family of 4 making 60k and having to shell out 6-10k...that's 1/5 (roughly) of their salary...crazy.


----------

